# Why are my eyelids so dark?



## Roshni Diya (Jul 3, 2010)

My under eye circles and eyelids are dark brown. It looks like i'm always wearing a dark eye shadow or something. And i thought it was just a natural thing, but looking around at other people i can see that theirs are nowhere near similar to mine!

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...IMGP2346-1.jpg

I don't wear make up every day, to school and everything, so it bugs me to think my eyes look like that. When i do, i have to cake on concealer on my eyelids. With means it gathers up around the creases of course, and feels horrible.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have no idea. My mom is always saying "I love your purple eyeshadow" lol. I have to tell her its my eyelid color.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 4, 2010)

I use a good foundation and concealer to cover my undereye circles, but I play off the darkness of my upper eyelids by putting eyeshadow on the lower quadrant, and then highlighter in my eyebrow arch, making the naturally dark crease appear "smokey" although it isn't, cause it's really my bare natural skin there. I learned that trick from Iman's makeup book.


----------



## Doya G (Jul 4, 2010)

i have the same problem.

it is a problem that even after all the concealers, foundations, primers and stuff.. still the eyeshadow color does not come off as you want it to be.

i've stopped looking for a solution and just trying to live with it and love my eyes as it is.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my






well, at least i'm not the only one with this problem lol.

If i find a solution to it, i'll let you guys know!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 4, 2010)

I have the same issue (my eye lids are the same color as yours).

i usually dont mind (one less step in getting ready) but if you want to do a color that is not a pinky brown than i sugest using a skin tone creme eyeshadow first to neutralize the pink.

As for why it happenes it is just the thin-ness of eyelid skin which makes it much easier for your veins and blood vessels to show through the skin


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2010)

I have darker eyelids than the rest of my face, i like to call it my natural eyeshadow. It's not an issue for me, i just make sure i cover it well with foundation or UDPP.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree, just cover it up or play it up and use what nature gave you...


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 8, 2010)

Have you tried eyebright by benefit? It's a yellow toned type of concealer/primer and it totally gives you bright even eyelids. I have the Confessions of a Concealaholic kit by Benefit and I really really like how it covers my dark spots.

It doesn't cake up like concealer because you require way less product to get the desired look and it's not as creamy IMO.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jul 9, 2010)

Well i'm glad i'm not the only one lol.

Sooperficial, i'm not a big Benefit fan, but i'll be sure to try that out!


----------



## Ukonline (Jul 21, 2010)

Make sure you remove your make up every night as that could be the cause of your eyelid getting dark... also try to put cucumber circles in your eyes for about 30 mins each night it feels great


----------

